# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Կաթ, կաթնամթերք

## Artgeo

Կաթն ու կաթնամթերքը օգտակա՞ր են, թե՞ վնասկար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շա՜տ օգտակար են մի շարք պատճառներով: Միայն կաթն այնքան էլ օգտակար չէ, որովհետև դժվարամարս է: 
Կաթնամթերքն առաջին հերթին կալցիումի անգնահատելի աղբյուր է: Որպեսզի կալցիումը յուրացվի, սննդամթերքում պետք է կալցիում-ֆոսֆոր հարաբերությունը հնարավորինս մոտ լինի 1,5-ի: Կաթնաշոռում ու պանրում մոտավորապես այդպիսին է հարաբերությունը: Չնայած հայկական սպիտակ պանիրը խորհուրդ չէի տա, որովհետև մեծ քանակությամբ աղ է պարունակում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (29.09.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Բայց ես լսել եմ ու կարդացել բավականին շատ գրականություն, որտեղ գրված էր ու ապացուցվում էր, որ չափահաս մարդուն կաթը վնասակար է: բացի նրանից, որ կաթը դժվարամարս է, նրա մեջ կա մեծ քանակությամբ խոլեստերին: Ի դեպ ևս մեկ փաստարկ էր բերվում, որ մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, որը «վերադառնում» է կաթին հասունանալուց հետո:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ ևս մեկ փաստարկ էր բերվում, որ մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, որը «վերադառնում» է կաթին հասունանալուց հետո:


Էդ նույն բանը մեզ էլ են ասել: Ճիշտ էլ ասել են, պետք չէ վերադառնալ: Մայրական կաթից լավը չկա, այն էլ պետք է ստանալ մինչև մեկ տարեկան:
Իսկ խոլեստերինը… հը՛մ, ապացուցված է, որ աթերոսկլերոզի առաջացման ժամանակ ավելի մեծ դեր ունի օրգանիզմում առաջացած խոլեսթերինը, ոչ թե դրսից ներս մտածը: Հետո, որոշակի քանակությամբ խոլեստերին պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն: Գուցե կաթի մեջ կա (չեմ ուսումնասիրել), բայց շա՜տ ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ կա, ասենք, ձվի մեջ:

----------

ar4i_s (16.09.2010)

----------


## Riddle

> Ի դեպ ևս մեկ փաստարկ էր բերվում, որ մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, որը «վերադառնում» է կաթին հասունանալուց հետո:


Այո, որովհետև մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, ում հուզում է իր ատամների ու ոսկորների ամրությունը:

----------


## Artgeo

Բայց կենդանիների ատամների վիճակը վատ չի  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո, որովհետև մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, ում հուզում է իր ատամների ու ոսկորների ամրությունը:


Բայց տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը հենց կաթի մասին էր, ոչ թե կաթնամթերքի։  :Wink:  Ոչ ոք չասեց, թե կաթնամթերք օգտագործել պետք չէ։ 

Օրինակ, ես ինքս էլ եմ նկատել, որ կաթը շատ դժվարամարս է։ 
Դեռ փոքրուց կաթ շատ եմ սիրել ու միշտ խմել եմ, բայց վերջին տարիներին մի կերպ հասկացա, որ էլ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև, սովորության համաձայն էլի խմում էի, բայց ամեն անգամ խմելու ժամանակ էլ, դրանից հետո էլ մի տեսակ տհաճ զգացողություն էր լինում, հաճույք չէի ստանում, մինչև որ վերջապես հասկացա, որ էլ կաթ չեմ սիրում։  :LOL:   Ինչպես ասում են, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք։  :LOL:

----------


## Shah

:Shok:  Կաթը վնասակար ա՞: Թարս ա... կաթնամթերք ամեն տեսքով շատ եմ սիրում: Հույսով եմ մածունը նորմալ ա... առանց թան ու մածուն էս շոգին չես կարա:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ համար մեկ է՝ օգտակար է, թե վնասակար։ Կաթ, պանիր, մածուն, կաթնաշոռ, թան (իսկական թան, ոչ թե մածնաջուր :Bad: ), կաթնաշոռ, սերուցք, թթվասեր...  :Love: 
Հատկապես հում կաթ եմ սիրում ու ոչխարի մածուն  :Love:

----------

Լուսաբեր (01.08.2010)

----------


## sharick

Շաաատ եմ սիրում կաթնամթերք , հատկապես պանիիիիրրրր!!! ու բոլոր մնացծ կաթնամթերքները շաաատ սիրում եմ ու գիտեմ որ շատ օգտակար են ...

----------


## erexa

> Կաթն ու կաթնամթերքը օգտակա՞ր են, թե՞ վնասկար:


Կաթը  վնասակար է իսկ կաթնամթերքը ոչ:

----------


## Valentina

> Կաթը  վնասակար է իսկ կաթնամթերքը ոչ:


կաթը վնասակա՞ր :Shok:

----------


## erexa

> կաթը վնասակա՞ր


Ահա  :Smile:

----------


## Sonatina

Կաթ եմ ուզում,կաթիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիկ :Yerexa:  :Shout:

----------

Lianik (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Կաթի մասին պատմությունն այնքան հին է, որքան մարդկության պատմությունը: Կաթն իր մեջ պարունակում է շուրջ 200 օգտակար նյութեր, որոնցից ամենակարեւորներն են` ջուրը, դյուրամարս սպիտակուցները, հանքային աղերը եւ այլն:

Մինչ մասնագետները կվիճաբանեն կաթի օգտակարության կամ վնասակարության մասին, բժշկությունը համոզված է, որ այն ոչ միայն օգտակար է, այլեւ` բուժիչ: Գրեթե բոլոր հիվանդությունների ժամանակ խորհուրդ է տրվում կաթնամթերք օգտագործել: Օրինակ, Արեւմտյան Եվրոպայում որպես մրսածության համար պրոֆիլակտիկ միջոց, խորհուրդ է տրվում ամեն օր ուտել յոգուրտ, իհարկե` առանց շաքարի: Կամ շնչուղիների հիվանդությունների ժամանակ խորհուրդ է տրվում ոտնաթաթերին ու ձեռքի ափերի մեջ քսել կովի կաթից պատրաստված հալեցրած յուղ: Բուժման տեւողությունը 2 ամիս է: Անգինայի ժամանակ օգտակար է թթվասերը, ընդ որում` այն պետք է ուտել շատ դանդաղ` 20 րոպեում` 50 գրամ: Իսկ ահա լարինգիտի ժամանակ շատ լավ օգնում է 1 ճաշի գդալ հալեցրած կարագը մեղրի ու կիտրոնի հյութի հետ: 

Առհասարակ կաթը պետք է օգտագործել ջերմային վերամշակումից` ստերիլիզացիայից հետո: 100 աստիճան ջերմության դեպքում վերանում են կաթի մեջ եղած բոլոր միկրոօրգանիզմներն, ու դեռ ավելին` մեծանում է կաթի պահպանման ժամկետը: Մեզ մոտ լայն տարածում գտած կաթնամթերքներն են թթվասերն ու կաթնաշոռը: Կաթնաշոռը որպես սննդամթերք հայտնի է եղել դեռեւս Հին Հռոմում: Իսկ ռուսները կաթնաշոռին տալիս էին պանիր անունը, երեւի այստեղից էլ` պանրիկ անվանումը, թեկուզ այն պատրաստվում է կաթնաշոռից: Կարելի է ասել՝ ամենաօգտակար կաթնամթերքը կաթնաշոռն է, որն ավելի շատ օգտագործում էին սլավոնական ազգերը: Սոյայի կաթնաշոռը շատ ընդունված սննդամթերք է չինական խոհանոցում: Այն պատրաստվում է սոյայի հատիկներից: Չինացիներին դուր է գալիս դրա հետաքրքիր համն ու հոտը, եւ որ պակաս կարեւոր չէ` ցածր գինը: 

Կաթնաշոռը որպես օգտակար սննդամթերք՝ անհրաժեշտ է թե՛ փոքրիկներին, թե՛ մեծահասակներին: Այն համարվում է դիետիկ սննդամթերք` լյարդի հիվանդության, աթերոսկլերոզի եւ հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Այն իր կայուն տեղն ունի ցանկացած սննդային սահմանափակման ժամանակ: Տնային պայմաններում եւս հնարավոր է պատրաստել կաթնաշոռ, որը շատ օգտակար է հատկապես փոքրիկներին: Դրա համար պետք է կաթը եռացնել էմալապատ ամանի մեջ, այնուհետեւ սառեցնել մինչեւ 30 աստիճան եւ լավ խառնել 2-3 գդալ թթվասեր կամ կեֆիր ու թողնել մի քանի ժամ: Հետո ստացված զանգվածը լցնել կտորե տոպրակի մեջ, որպեսզի շիճուկն առանձնանա, իսկ կաթնաշոռը մնա: 

Թթվասերի պատրաստման եղանակն ավելի պարզ է: Հնում մեր մեծերը կաթը թողնում էին ամբողջ գիշեր, իսկ առավոտյան քաշում կաթի սերը: Իսկ մի քանի օր թողնելուց հետո կաթի սերն ավելի խիտ էր լինում ու ավելի խիտ թթվասեր էր ստացվում: Թթվասեր պատրաստում են տարբեր յուղայնությամբ: Պետք է հիշել, որ թթվասերը համարվում է բարձր կալորիականությամբ սննդամթերք եւ ավելի դժվար է յուրացվում օրգանիզմի կողմից, քան կաթնաշոռը: 

Շատ բուժիչ առանձնահատկություններ ունի այծի կաթը: Այն, կարելի է ասել, իսկական դեղատուն է: Իր գործած հրաշքների շնորհիվ՝ ժողովրդի մեջ այն ստացել է «կենսական ջուր» անվանումը: Բժիշկները խորհուրդ են տալիս այծի կաթ խմել թե՛ մեծերին, թե՛ փոքրերին, հատկապես աղեստամոքսային տրակտի հիվանդությունների, նյութափոխանակության խանգարման, վահանաձեւ գեղձի, սիրտ-անոթային համակարգի հիվանդությունների, նույնիսկ ալերգիաների ու մաշկային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Նույնիսկ ասում են` այծի կաթը երկարացնում է կյանքի տեւողությունը: Այծի կաթում այնպիսի կենսաբանական նյութեր կան, որոնք չկան կովի կաթի մեջ: Դրանք կաթն ավելի թարմ են պահում: Շվեյցարիայի հանգստյան տներում այծի կաթով բուժում էին թոքախտ, սակավարյունություն եւ ռախիտ: Շվեյցարացիները պանիրը պատրաստում են կովի կաթին անպայման այծի կաթ խառնելով: Հավանաբար դա է պատճառը, որ նրանց պանրի տեսականիները հայտնի են ողջ աշխարհում: Իսկ բուլղարացի պրոֆեսոր Մեչնիկովը այծի կաթից պատրաստված յոգուրտից է ստացել բուժական լակտոբացիլինը: 

Այծի կաթը պարունակում է մեծ քանակությամբ կալիում, ինչը պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններով տառապողներին: Կովի կաթի համեմատությամբ այծի կաթը 6 անգամ ավելի կոբալտ է պարունակում, որը մտնում է B12 վիտամինի կազմության մեջ: Այս վիտամինը պատասխանատու է արյունաստեղծ օրգանների համար եւ կարգավորում է նյութափոխանակության պրոցեսը: Իսկ մասնագետները գտնում են, որ մայրական կաթին ամենամոտը այծի կաթն է:

Այսօր շատերին է անհանգստացնում այն փաստը, թե իբրեւ կաթը վնասակար է մեծերին: Բայց ընդհակառակը, մասնագետները գտնում են, որ հենց մեծ տարիքի մարդկանց այն պարզապես անհրաժեշտ է` հատկապես կանանց: Քանի որ հորմոնալ փոփոխությունների հետ կապված, օրգանիզմից դուրս է գալիս կալցիում, եւ ոսկորները թուլանում են: Այստեղից էլ սկսում են առաջանալ տարբեր ոսկրային հիվանդություններ: Իզուր չէ, որ Ճապոնիայում կանանց խորհուրդ է տրվում օրական 1 բաժակ կաթ խմել, որպեսզի օրգանիզմում պահպանվի կալցիումի բալանսը: 

Կարծիք կա, որ կաթն առաջացնում է ալերգիա: Իհարկե պատահում են դեպքեր, որ տվյալ օրգանիզմը չի մարսում կաթը: Բայց չէ՞ որ սննդային ալերգիա կարող են առաջացնել նաեւ մեղրը, շոկոլադը, ցիտրուսային մրգերն ու հատապտուղները, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, բոլոր թվարկվածներն էլ օգտակար են օրգանիզմին: Ուրեմն այստեղից հետեւություն, որ «բոլոր սննդատեսակներն էլ վնասակար են, բայց դրանց վնասակարությունը իրենց չափաքանակի մեջ է»: Խոսքը չի գնում մի քանի լիտր կաթ խմելու, կամ մի քանի կիլոգրամ շոկոլադ ուտելու մասին::
http://www.168.am/am/articles/16956-pr

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:05 ----------




> Այո, որովհետև մարդը միակ կաթնասունն է, ում հուզում է իր ատամների ու ոսկորների ամրությունը:


վերևում  չկար նշված, բայց ես այլ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ պանիրը նպաստում է մարսողությանը, ինչպես նաև խոչնդոտ է հանդիսանում կարիեսի առաջացման համար...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կաթը  վնասակար է իսկ կաթնամթերքը ոչ:


Բուսակերների անհիմն պնդումներից է: Եթե տվյալ մարդը լակտազա ֆերմենտի անբավարարություն չունի, եթե ֆիզիկապես առողջ է, ապա կաթը երբեք չի կարող վնասակար լինել: Ավելին՝ գիտնականները խորհուրդ են տալիս ամեն առավոտ սուրճին մի գդալ կաթ խառնել, ու դա զգալիորեն կլրացնի կալցիումի պահանջը: Կաթ կարելի է խմել անքնության դեպքում, որովհետև նրա մեջ կան նյութեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են քնի վրա հասնելու համար:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), Մանուլ (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Բուսակերների անհիմն պնդումներից է: Եթե տվյալ մարդը լակտազա ֆերմենտի անբավարարություն չունի, եթե ֆիզիկապես առողջ է, ապա կաթը երբեք չի կարող վնասակար լինել: Ավելին՝ գիտնականները խորհուրդ են տալիս ամեն առավոտ սուրճին մի գդալ կաթ խառնել, ու դա զգալիորեն կլրացնի կալցիումի պահանջը: Կաթ կարելի է խմել անքնության դեպքում, որովհետև նրա մեջ կան նյութեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են քնի վրա հասնելու համար:


իսկ մածունը՞ 
ինչ՞ է ասում գիտությունը մածունի մասին: նա էլ օգտակար՞ է քնելուց առաջ: և եթե մածունի մեջ շաքարավազ ես խառնում, դրանից նրա հատկությունները փոխվում՞ են
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ սուր շնչական վարակների ժամանակ տատական բժշկությունը խորհուրդ է տալիս մեղրով կամ կարագով տաք կաթ խմել: Ճիշտ է՝ ժողովրդական բժշկությունը հաճախ հիմնավորումներ չունի, բայց ի տարբերություն ոչ ավանդական բժշկության մյուս մեթոդների, իր մեջ մեծ իմաստություն է պարունակում: Կաթի արդյունավետությունը վարակների ժամանակ իմ ձայնի վրա եմ զգացել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:59 ----------




> իսկ մածունը՞ 
> ինչ՞ է ասում գիտությունը մածունի մասին: նա էլ օգտակար՞ է քնելուց առաջ: և եթե մածունի մեջ շաքարավազ ես խառնում, դրանից նրա հատկությունները փոխվում՞ են


Մածունն էլ: Ճնշումը գցելու հատկություն ունի, հետևաբար խորհուրդ չի տրվում ցածր ճնշում ունեցողներին: Բայց քնելուց առաջ անքնության դեմ շատ լավ միջոց է: Շաքարավազը մածունի հատկությունները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, չի փոխում: Ուղղակի ավելորդ նյութ է, որը չարժե օրգանիզմ մտցնել:

----------

dvgray (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Բուսակերների անհիմն պնդումներից է: Եթե տվյալ մարդը լակտազա ֆերմենտի անբավարարություն չունի, եթե ֆիզիկապես առողջ է, ապա կաթը երբեք չի կարող վնասակար լինել: Ավելին՝ գիտնականները խորհուրդ են տալիս ամեն առավոտ սուրճին մի գդալ կաթ խառնել, ու դա զգալիորեն կլրացնի կալցիումի պահանջը: Կաթ կարելի է խմել անքնության դեպքում, որովհետև նրա մեջ կան նյութեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են քնի վրա հասնելու համար:


Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:


Վախ մամա ջա՜ն...  :Shok: 
Բյուր, թարգի էդ բժշկությունը, սաղիս դեպի կործանում եք տանելու, ինչքան անպետք ու վնասակար բան կա՝ ստիպում եք ուտել  :Angry2: 
Ես արդեն պարզորոշ տեսնում եմ իմ սովամահ ապագան, քանի որ erexa-ն քայլ առ քայլ համառորեն վնասակար է հայտարարում այն բոլոր մթերքները, որոնք ես սիրում եմ...

Իսկ հիմա՝ լրիվ լուրջ։ Թքած ունեմ, թե ինչ են ասում գիտնականները, բժիշկները, երեխաները, նորաթուխ գյուտարարները... Կաթից ու կաթնամթերքից օգտակար ու համով բան ինձ համար մեկ էլ գազարն  :Tongue:  ու մրգերն են, էնպես որ կերել եմ, ուտում եմ և ուտելու եմ։ Մեկ է մի օր բոլորս էլ մեռնելու ենք. գոնե կաթի կարոտով չմեռնեմ...

----------

Freeman (17.10.2010), Moonwalker (17.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (18.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (17.10.2010), Մանուլ (17.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *StrangeLittleGirl*-ի խոսքերից  
> *Բուսակերների անհիմն պնդումներից է*: Եթե տվյալ մարդը լակտազա ֆերմենտի անբավարարություն չունի, եթե ֆիզիկապես առողջ է, ապա կաթը երբեք չի կարող վնասակար լինել: Ավելին՝ գիտնականները խորհուրդ են տալիս ամեն առավոտ սուրճին մի գդալ կաթ խառնել, ու դա զգալիորեն կլրացնի կալցիումի պահանջը: Կաթ կարելի է խմել անքնության դեպքում, որովհետև նրա մեջ կան նյութեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են քնի վրա հասնելու համար:


Բայց ես բուսակեր բարեկամներ ունեմ հակառակը իրանք սենց ասած կաթի վրա նստած են: Ինքնս կաթ չեմ խմում: Պարզապես չեմ սիրում, անկախ թե ինչեր ա ինքը իրա մեջ պարունակում: Կարծում եմ մարդը առաջաի հերթին պետք ա ուտի էն ինչը որ իրեն դուր ա գալիս: Եթե նայենք գիտությանը ամեն մի սննդամթերքի մեջ եթե էսօր չէ ապա վաղը հաստատ մի վնասակար բան գտնելու են: Ուղղակի չափը անցնելը ամեն դեպքում պետք չի:

... իսկ կաթից պատրաստվածը ինչքանո՞վ ա փոխարինում կաթին: Ասենք կակաոն:

----------

Freeman (17.10.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:


 Իսկ հնում չգիտե՞ին, որ կաթը շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում  :Huh: :

 Կաթ շատ եմ սիրում  :Love: : Տաք, սառը` կապ չունի, մենակ թե շաքար չլինի մեջը ու յուղալի լինի, ջրհամ չլինի:
 Կաթնամթերք էլ եմ սիրում, էս վերջերս մածուն եմ սկսել շատ ուտել: Բայց դե կաթն ուրիշ ա, կաթի չափ ոչ մի ուրիշ կաթնամթերք չեմ սիրում  :Tongue: :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Օրը մի բաժակ պարտադիր խմում եմ, հիմնականում քնելուց առաջ: Ոնց Մանուլնա ասում կարևոր չի տաքա, թե սառը, կարևորը ջրիկ չլինի, համով լինի  :Smile:  
Խմում եմ, կալցիումի չափաբաժինս նորմայի մեջ պահելու համար: Համ էլ համովա ու շատ օգտակար  :Love: 

հ.գ, Մի հատ այծի կաթի  գովազդ կա, որ ասումա կյանքը սկսվում է կաթից  :Jpit:  մեկը չկա տեսնես դրանց մեջ, որ ասի, կյանքը կաթից չի սկսվում, այլ կաթով  :Jpit:

----------


## erexa

> Իսկ հնում չգիտե՞ին, որ կաթը շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում:




Գիտեին ու մտածում էին շատ սպիտակուց պարունակող կաթն օգտակար է օրգանիզմի համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:


Բալիկ ջան, նախ, ես արդեն ուսումս վերջացրել եմ (շատ էլ որ նիքս փոքրիկ աղջնակ ա), երկրորդ իմ գիտելիքները պարբերաբար թարմացնում եմ ու երրորդ, մի հատ բաց իններորդ դասարանի դասագիրքը ու սպիտակուցի ֆունկցիաները կարդա: Դու ուզում ես ասել, որ սպիտակուցը վնասակա՞ր է: Եթե սպիտակուց չստանաս, էսօր-վաղը կմեռնես: Մեր օրգանիզմում կարևորագույն ֆունկցիան հենց սպիտակուցներն են կատարում: Չկա սպիտակուց, չկա կյանք: 




> Բայց ես բուսակեր բարեկամներ ունեմ հակառակը իրանք սենց ասած կաթի վրա նստած են: Ինքնս կաթ չեմ խմում: Պարզապես չեմ սիրում, անկախ թե ինչեր ա ինքը իրա մեջ պարունակում: Կարծում եմ մարդը առաջաի հերթին պետք ա ուտի էն ինչը որ իրեն դուր ա գալիս: Եթե նայենք գիտությանը ամեն մի սննդամթերքի մեջ եթե էսօր չէ ապա վաղը հաստատ մի վնասակար բան գտնելու են: Ուղղակի չափը անցնելը ամեն դեպքում պետք չի:
> 
> ... իսկ կաթից պատրաստվածը ինչքանո՞վ ա փոխարինում կաթին: Ասենք կակաոն:


Դե ոչ բոլոր բուսակերներն են էդպես մտածում... Կաթից պատրաստվածը մեծ մասամբ փոխարինում է կաթին: Ասենք, դա շատ լավ է լակտազայի անբավարարություն ունեցողների համար: Նույն կաթնաշոռից կամ պանիրից կարող ես կալցիումի քանակություն ստանալ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:27 ----------




> Գիտեին ու մտածում էին շատ սպիտակուց պարունակող կաթն օգտակար է օրգանիզմի համար:


Համ էլ կաթը շատ սպիտակուց չի պարունակում՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ առնվազն 80 տոկոսը ջուր է  :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (18.10.2010), Դեկադա (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> Գիտեին ու մտածում էին շատ սպիտակուց պարունակող կաթն օգտակար է օրգանիզմի համար:


Կյանքը սպիտակուցների գոյության ձև է
                                                                  Էնգելս

----------


## erexa

> Կյանքը սպիտակուցների գոյության ձև է
>                                                                   Էնգելս




Բժշկությունը չի մնում նույն տեղում կանգնած այն հետզհետե փոխվում և զարգանում է:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:


Չէ ես հաստատ *կաթ*ված կստանամ,Երեխա ջան մարդը կազմված է սպիտակուցից,ինչպես կարող է սպիտակուցը մարդուն վնաս լինել,դե դու մի ամիս այնպիսի բան կեր որի մեջ սպիտակուց չկա,ասենք քո շատ սիրելի մրգերը ու հետո կխոսենք,իսկ բժշկությունը ճիշտ է փոխվում է,բայց մարդու օրգանիզմը դեռ չի փոխվել,կաթը շաատ օգտակար է,Ծխողներ ջան շատ *կաթ* խմեք առողջ կլինեք :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Չէ ես հաստատ *կաթ*ված կստանամ,Երեխա ջան մարդը կազմված է սպիտակուցից,ինչպես կարող է սպիտակուցը մարդուն վնաս լինել,դե դու մի ամիս այնպիսի բան կեր որի մեջ սպիտակուց չկա,ասենք քո շատ սիրելի մրգերը ու հետո կխոսենք,իսկ բժշկությունը ճիշտ է փոխվում է,բայց մարդու օրգանիզմը դեռ չի փոխվել,կաթը շաատ օգտակար է,Ծխողներ ջան շատ *կաթ* խմեք առողջ կլինեք


Գիտեք ես արդեն մի քանի տարի է կաթ բաձարձակապես չեմ օգտագործում ու ոնց որ թե հլը ապրում եմ:Ես վերևում նշել եմ, որ կաթնամթերքները օգտակար են մարդու օրգանիզմի համար և այն անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն: Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը ալերգիա ուներ ոչ կաթ է խմել, ոչ էլ կաթնամթերնքեր է օգտագործել ու բուժել է  ալերգիան մրգերով և բանջարեղններով:ՈՒ էդ մարդը մինչև հիմա ապրում է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գիտեք ես արդեն մի քանի տարի է կաթ բաձարձակապես չեմ օգտագործում ու ոնց որ թե հլը ապրում եմ:Ես վերևում նշել եմ, որ կաթնամթերքները օգտակար են մարդու օրգանիզմի համար և այն անհրաժեշտ է մարդուն: Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը ալերգիա ուներ ոչ կաթ է խմել, ոչ էլ կաթնամթերնքեր է օգտագործել ու բուժել է  ալերգիան մրգերով և բանջարեղններով:ՈՒ էդ մարդը մինչև հիմա ապրում է:


Ազիզ ջան, դու մածուն, թան, պանիր, կաթնաշոռ, յոգուրտ… հեչ չես ներմուծու՞մ ստամոքս: :Fool:

----------


## erexa

> Ազիզ ջան, դու մածուն, թան, պանիր, կաթնաշոռ, յոգուրտ… հեչ չես ներմուծու՞մ ստամոքս:




Վիստոլոգ ջան ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրածս ես կաթի մասին էի գրել, որ այն չեմ օգտագործում :

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստոլոգ ջան ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրածս ես կաթի մասին էի գրել, որ այն չեմ օգտագործում :


Դու գրել ես՝



> Հարգելի փոքրիկ աղջնակ դուք սովորում եք հին մեթոդով դա հնում էր, որ ասում էին կաթը առողջարար է:*Կաթը իր մեջ շատ սպիտակուց է պարունակում այդ իսկ պատճառով այն վնասակար է:*


Նույն սպիատկուցները կան նաև կաթնամթերքի մեջ:

----------


## erexa

> Դու գրել ես՝
> 
> 
> Նույն սպիատկուցները կան նաև կաթնամթերքի մեջ:



Կաթի մեջ բավականին շատ է:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Երեխա ջան ուրեմն հիմա վերձրու կաթի ու կաթնաշոռի տուփը ու կարդա թե ինչքան սպիտակուց է պարունակում իր մեջ,կաթը *100մլ-87% ջուր,սպիտակուց 3%*,ուստի մեկ գավաթ կաթի մեջ պարունակվում է 6գր սպիտակուց,այդ քանակի սպիտակուցը այնքան քիչ է,որ եթե թռչունին տաս քեզ կհայհոյի :Hands Up: ,իսկ կաթնաշոռի մեջ սպիտակուցը 5 անգամ ավելի շատ է,

ՊՍ:*Սպիտակուցը վնաս չէ*-*Սպիտակուցը անհրաժեշտություն է* :Ok:

----------

Albus (17.10.2010), Ariadna (17.10.2010), Rammstein (18.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (17.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (20.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Երեխա ջան ուրեմն հիմա վերձրու կաթի ու կաթնաշոռի տուփը ու կարդա թե ինչքան սպիտակուց է պարունակում իր մեջ,կաթը *100մլ-87% ջուր,սպիտակուց 3%*,ուստի մեկ գավաթ կաթի մեջ պարունակվում է 6գր սպիտակուց,այդ քանակի սպիտակուցը այնքան քիչ է,որ եթե թռչունին տաս քեզ կհայհոյի,իսկ կաթնաշոռի մեջ սպիտակուցը 5 անգամ ավելի շատ է,
> 
> ՊՍ:*Սպիտակուցը վնաս չէ*-*Սպիտակուցը անհրաժեշտություն է*


Կաթի մեջի սպիտակուցը վնասակար է:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կաթի մեջի սպիտակուցը վնասակար է:


Ինչու՞

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բժշկությունը չի մնում նույն տեղում կանգնած այն հետզհետե փոխվում և զարգանում է:


Ժող, կիևյանում տեղ պատրաստեք: Ես գնում եմ քցվելու: Փաստորեն, ըստ բժշկության վերջին նվաճումների մեր օրգանիզմին սպիտակուց բացարձակապես պետք չէ: 




> Կաթի մեջի սպիտակուցը վնասակար է:


Էլի անգրագիտություն. ոչ թե վնասակար է, այլ դժվարամարս: Խոսքը կազեինի մասին է:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Ինչու՞


Առողջական խնդիրներ է առաջացնում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:31 ----------




> Ժող, կիևյանում տեղ պատրաստեք: Ես գնում եմ քցվելու: Փաստորեն, ըստ բժշկության վերջին նվաճումների մեր օրգանիզմին սպիտակուց բացարձակապես պետք չէ: 
> 
> Կաթի մեջ պարունակվող սպիտակուցը այո մեզ պետք չէ:
> 
> Էլի անգրագիտություն. ոչ թե վնասակար է, այլ դժվարամարս: Խոսքը կազեինի մասին է:


Թող ձեր կարծիքով անգրագիտություն լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Բուսակերների անհիմն պնդումներից է: Եթե տվյալ մարդը լակտազա ֆերմենտի անբավարարություն չունի, եթե ֆիզիկապես առողջ է, ապա կաթը երբեք չի կարող վնասակար լինել: Ավելին՝ գիտնականները խորհուրդ են տալիս ամեն առավոտ սուրճին մի գդալ կաթ խառնել, ու դա զգալիորեն կլրացնի կալցիումի պահանջը: Կաթ կարելի է խմել անքնության դեպքում, որովհետև նրա մեջ կան նյութեր, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են քնի վրա հասնելու համար:


Դուք գիտեք, որ կաթից քաղծկեղ կարող է առաջանալ? իսկ կաթը կոֆեի հետ պարզապես թույն է հանդիսանում օրգանիզիմի համար: Ձեր հին մեթոդները կարող են վնասակար լինել մարդկանց օրգանիզմի համար:Նշեմ որոշ գիտնականներ ապացուցել են, որ կաթը վնասակար է առողջության համար:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դուք գիտեք, որ կաթից քաղծկեղ կարող է առաջանալ? իսկ կաթը կոֆեի հետ պարզապես թույն է հանդիսանում օրգանիզիմի համար: Ձեր հին մեթոդները կարող են վնասակար լինել մարդկանց օրգանիզմի համար:Նշեմ որոշ գիտնականներ ապացուցել են, որ կաթը վնասակար է առողջության համար:


Ինչու՞ է կաթի միջի սպիտակուցը առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնում

Ո՞ր գիտնականներն են դա ապացուցել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դուք գիտեք, որ կաթից քաղծկեղ կարող է առաջանալ? իսկ կաթը կոֆեի հետ պարզապես թույն է հանդիսանում օրգանիզիմի համար: Ձեր հին մեթոդները կարող են վնասակար լինել մարդկանց օրգանիզմի համար:*Նշեմ որոշ գիտնականներ ապացուցել են, որ կաթը վնասակար է առողջության համար*:


Վախ մամա ջան: Նախ, իմ ասածը հին մեթոդ չէ: Բոլորովին վերջերս օստեոպորոզի կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ հրապարակված հետազոտության արդյունք է, ընդ որում ոչ թե Հայաստանում, այլ Եվրոպայում կատարված: 

Երկրորդ, մի հատ ինձ կտա՞ս էդ հոդվածի հղումը: Մեռար ասելով գիտնականները սենց-նենց, բայց ոչ մի հղում չես տալիս: Տուր կարդանք, մարդ ես, կարող ա մի բան էլ քեզնից ենք սովորում: Սենց անգրագետ ու եդամնաց չմնանք էլի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:07 ----------




> Ինչու՞ է կաթի միջի սպիտակուցը առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնում
> 
> Ո՞ր գիտնականներն են դա ապացուցել


Վիստ ջան, կազեինի մասին ա լսել, լավ չի հասկացել: Ուղղակի կազեինը մյուս սպիտակուցների համեմատ դժվարամարս ա, էդքան բան: Եթե մարսողական համակարգի հետ խնդիր չունես, կազեինի հետ էլ չես ունենա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ժող, կիևյանում տեղ պատրաստեք: Ես գնում եմ քցվելու: Փաստորեն, ըստ բժշկության վերջին նվաճումների մեր օրգանիզմին սպիտակուց բացարձակապես պետք չէ:


Երեխայի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց վերջին տարիներին բժիշկների կարծիքը փոխվել է եւ հիմա սպիտակուցների անհրաժեշտ օրական նորմայի քանակները վերանայվել են:
Եթե առաջ համարվում էր անհրաժեշտ 80-120 գ սպիտակուց, ապա հիմա 40-70 է:

Եկեք խոսենք սպիտակուցներ չարաշահելուց առաջացող խնդիրներից  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:34 ----------




> Դուք գիտեք, որ կաթից քաղծկեղ կարող է առաջանալ? իսկ կաթը կոֆեի հետ պարզապես թույն է հանդիսանում օրգանիզիմի համար: Ձեր հին մեթոդները կարող են վնասակար լինել մարդկանց օրգանիզմի համար:Նշեմ որոշ գիտնականներ ապացուցել են, որ կաթը վնասակար է առողջության համար:


Ախմախություն ես ասում: Բնության մեջ էնպիսի մի արանձին վերցրած նյութ չկա, որ վնաս լինի մարդուն: Եթե բնության օրենքները չխախտես, ոչինչն էլ վնաս չի:

Քո ասելով, մինչև 1 տարեկան բոլոր երեխաները պետք է քաղցկեղ ունենային, որովհետև միայն կաթ են խմում:

Եթե կարիք ես զգում կաթ խմելու, պետք է խմես, բայց եթե կարիք չես զգում, զոռով պետք չի խմել...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Ախմախություն ես ասում: Բնության մեջ էնպիսի մի արանձին վերցրած նյութ չկա, որ վնաս լինի մարդուն: Եթե բնության օրենքները չխախտես, ոչինչն էլ վնաս չի:
> 
> Քո ասելով, մինչև 1 տարեկան բոլոր երեխաները պետք է քաղցկեղ ունենային, որովհետև միայն կաթ են խմում:
> 
> 
> Եթե կարիք ես զգում կաթ խմելու, պետք է խմես, բայց եթե կարիք չես զգում, զոռով պետք չի խմել...


Գրածս շատ ուղիղ եք հասկացել, եթե գրում եմ վնասակար է, կամ ինչ որ հիվանդություն կարող է առաջանալ դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ով կաթ խմեց կհիվանդանա ա ու եսիմ ինչ կլինի էդ մարդու հետ:Իսկ ինչի եք գրածս ախմախություն համարում հետազոտել եք? պարզել եք գիտնականների հետ, որ ախմախություն ա? կաթից ստամոքսի կամ որևէ քաղցկեղի առաջացումը երեխաների և երիտասարդների մոտ շանսը բավականին քիչ է,այդ շանսը  շատ է 40-50 տարիքային անձանց մոտ, նույնիսկ հելիկոբակտերիայի դեպքում երիտասարդների մոտ այդքան առողջական խնդիրներ չեն առաջանում, որքան  մեծերի մոտ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեխա ջան, երբ մեկը պնդում է անում, ինքը պետք է ժամանակ ծախսի ու հիմնավորի իր ասածը, ոչ թե բոլորին հանձնարարություն տա, որ իր ֆանտազիաները, կամ գուցե ճիշտ մտքերը ապացուցեն:

Եւ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու ես նշում հելիկոբակտերը՞
Դա հետևանք է, ոչ թե սկզբնապատճառ: Ու հելիկոբակտերն էլ եսիմինչ անբուժելի "չումա" չի, որ հայդպես կենտրոնացել ես:

Հելիկոբակտեր կա բոլորիս օրգանիզմներում, դրանք բազմանում են, երբ ստամոքսում բարենպաստ պայմաններ են առաջանում, օրինակ, երբ մարդը վնասակար ուտելիքներ է ուտում, ստամոքսը անընդհատ ծանրաբեռնում է, բավականաչափ վիտամիններ ու միներալներ չի ստանում,ինչի հետևանքով իմմունիտետն է թուլանում,  մարսողական մյուս օրգանների դիսֆունկցիաներ ունի: Այդ դեպքում բակտերիաները սկսում են գլուխ բաձրձացնել:

Հելիկոբակտերը հիմա բուժվում է անտիբիոտիկներով /էն մեր չսիրած բժիշկների կողմից/ եւ դիետա կարգավորելով, խոտաբույսերով եւ այլ բնական միջոցներով /մեր սիռած բժիշկների կողմից/: Այնպես որ, հելիկոբակտեր բուժելը ինքնիրեն նպատակ /գերնպատակ/ չպետք է լինի: Այն կանցնի ինքնիրեն, եթե կարգավորվի սննդակարգը:

----------


## erexa

[QUOTE=Ֆրեյա;2111947]Երեխա ջան, երբ մեկը պնդում է անում, ինքը պետք է ժամանակ ծախսի ու հիմնավորի իր ասածը, ոչ թե բոլորին հանձնարարություն տա, որ իր ֆանտազիաները, կամ գուցե ճիշտ մտքերը ապացուցեն:QUOTE]



Հետաքրքիր է ինտերնետով ես ինչպես պետք է ապացուցեմ? այսինքն գնամ գուգլ գտնեմ մի հոդված բերեմ այստեղ տեղադրեմ եթե ինտերնետին տենց հավատում եք մի բան կգտնեմ կբերեմ ստեղ կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## ministr

Համմմմմեեեեե????

Սպիտակուցը վնասա?  :Jpit: ) Սպիտակուցը հենց կյանքը պայմանավորող գործոններից մեկնա: Քայքայվում են ամինաթթուների, պայմանավորում են նոր բջիջների զարգացումը և այլն..

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

Էս սայտն էլ գտա: http://www.examiner.com/diet-and-exe...lk-good-or-bad

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Համմմմմեեեեե????
> 
> Սպիտակուցը վնասա? ) Սպիտակուցը հենց կյանքը պայմանավորող գործոններից մեկնա: Քայքայվում են ամինաթթուների, պայմանավորում են նոր բջիջների զարգացումը և այլն..


Նաև մեծ քանակությամբ թափոններ են թողնում իրենցից հետո /դժվարացնելով երիկամների աշխատանքը/, նեխման պրոցեսներ են առաջացնում աղիներում, դժվարացնում է լյարդի աշխատանքը, հանդիսանում է աղերի կուտակման /հոդերում եւ երիկամներում/ պատճառ:
 :Smile: 

Բայց պակասն էլ լավ բան չի: ԲԱԼԱՆՍ ա պետք, բալանս...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխայի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց վերջին տարիներին բժիշկների կարծիքը փոխվել է եւ հիմա սպիտակուցների անհրաժեշտ օրական նորմայի քանակները վերանայվել են:
> Եթե առաջ համարվում էր անհրաժեշտ 80-120 գ սպիտակուց, ապա հիմա 40-70 է:
> 
> Եկեք խոսենք սպիտակուցներ չարաշահելուց առաջացող խնդիրներից


Հա, մենք արդեն 40-70 գրամով ենք սովորել, բայց էս թիվը կարող է փոխվել՝ կախված ապրելակերպից, ուղեկցող հիվանդություններից և այլնից: Իսկ օրը մի բաժակ կաթ խմելը սպիտակուցների չարաշահում չի: Սպիտակուցների չարաշահում կլիներ, եթե, ասենք, առավոտից երեկո մսից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չուտեին: Էդ դեպքում լուրջ երիկամային խնդիրներ կառաջանային: Հա, կարող է նաև քաղցկեղ առաջանալ, քանի որ օրգանիզմը չի հասցնի սպիտակուցների մարսման արդյունքում առաջացած թունավոր ազոտային միացությունները դուրս բերել: Բայց դա միայն նշածս ձևով չարաշահելու դեպքում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:14 ----------




> Էս սայտն էլ գտա: http://www.examiner.com/diet-and-exe...lk-good-or-bad


Ես քեզնից գիտական հոդված եմ ուզում, դու ինչ ես ցույց տալիս: Գիտական հոդվածի աբստրակտի օրինակ ա այ սա. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20947089 Եթե հոդվածն էլ հասանելի չի քեզ, գոնե աբստրակտն ուղարկի, ես հոդվածը կճարեմ: Թե չէ ինտերնետում ամեն զըրթ ու զիբիլ կգտնես՝ սկսած նրանից, որ շրթներկով հնարավոր ա ՄԻԱՎ վարակվել, վերջացրած նրանով, որ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի մաս ա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բոցը գիտեք որն ա՞  :Hands Up:  Որ էս  http://www.examiner.com/diet-and-exe...lk-good-or-bad բլոգային հոդվածում խորդուրդ ա տրվում կաթ օգտագործել  :LOL: 




> If you aren’t morally against milk, try to consume rbST-free skim milk, and if you can afford it, the organic variety.  Milk is relatively cheap and provides calories, protein, and calcium.





> Եթե բարոյապես կաթին դեմ չեք, օգտագործեք անյուղ եւ առանց rbST կաթ, օրգանական տարբերակը /կաթի անօրգանականը որն էր՞ / Կաթը համեմատաբար էժան է եւ էներգիայի, սպիտակուցնեի ու կալցիումի աղբյուր է:


Ու սկզբում էլ նշվում ա հոդվածում "Իմ դիետան պարտադիր չի, որ ձեզ էլ սազի"  :Wink:

----------

Albus (18.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոցը գիտեք որն ա՞  Որ էս  http://www.examiner.com/diet-and-exe...lk-good-or-bad բլոգային հոդվածում խորդուրդ ա տրվում կաթ օգտագործել 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ու սկզբում էլ նշվում ա հոդվածում "Իմ դիետան պարտադիր չի, որ ձեզ էլ սազի"


 Ես որ տեսա գիտական չի, չխորացա  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Նաև մեծ քանակությամբ թափոններ են թողնում իրենցից հետո /դժվարացնելով երիկամների աշխատանքը/, նեխման պրոցեսներ են առաջացնում աղիներում, դժվարացնում է լյարդի աշխատանքը, հանդիսանում է աղերի կուտակման /հոդերում եւ երիկամներում/ պատճառ:
> 
> 
> Բայց պակասն էլ լավ բան չի: ԲԱԼԱՆՍ ա պետք, բալանս...


Սաղ սուտա.. մարդու ներվերը տեղը լինի բան էլ չի լինի: ԲՆԱԿԱՆ ինչ ուզում եք կերեք...

----------


## erexa

> Ես քեզնից գիտական հոդված եմ ուզում, դու ինչ ես ցույց տալիս: Գիտական հոդվածի աբստրակտի օրինակ ա այ սա. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20947089 Եթե հոդվածն էլ հասանելի չի քեզ, գոնե աբստրակտն ուղարկի, ես հոդվածը կճարեմ: Թե չէ ինտերնետում ամեն զըրթ ու զիբիլ կգտնես՝ սկսած նրանից, որ շրթներկով հնարավոր ա ՄԻԱՎ վարակվել, վերջացրած նրանով, որ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանի մաս ա:


Բժիշկ ես ինչ ես նստել ինտերնետի հոգվածներին ես հավատում: Եթե տենց կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների վրա ինքդ գնա Եվրոպա կամ Ամերիկա հետազոտությունների ես քեզ ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բժիշկ ես ինչ ես նստել ինտերնետի հոգվածներին ես հավատում: Եթե տենց կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների վրա ինքդ գնա Եվրոպա կամ Ամերիկա հետազոտությունների ես քեզ ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ:


 :LOL:  Հետազոտություններ կարելի է նաև Հայաստանում անել: Կան փոքրբյուջետային գիտական աշխատանքներ, որոնք հանգիստ ֆինանսավորվում են բժիշկների գրպաններից: Հասկանում ենք, որ Հայաստանում լիքը ռեսուրսներ չկան, բայց քարե դարում էլ չենք էլի, կներես:  Իսկ դու երևի գիտական հոդվածը ամբաղ-զամբաղ բստրոցից չես տարբերում: Ի տարբերություն վերջիններիս, գիտական հոդվածները հազար հոգու ձեռքի տակով անցնում են տպագրվելուց առաջ, իսկ pubmed-ը աշխարհի ամենալուրջ բժշկական գրականություն պարունակող կայքն ա: Պատահական չէր, որ օրինակս այնտեղից բերեցի: Բայց դե երևի քո ծանոթ բժիշկը pubmed-ը կյանքում չի բացում. ինքը մեզ նման եդամնաց չի  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.10.2010), VisTolog (18.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Երեխա ջան գիտես իռոնիան որն է,այն է,որ  *StrangeLittleGirl-ը* գնացել է Եվրոպա ու գիտի ինչ է ասում,ես մենակ մի բան չեմ հասկանում,որն է քո նպատակը,կամ առաքելությունը?Կարող է եկել ես այստեղ իսկական բժիշկների գիտելիքները ստուգես?Կամ ինչ-որ հոգեբանական հետազոտություն ես անցկացնում :Think: ,մի տեսակ կասկածեցի,արի ճիշտը ասա ու մեր նյարդային համակարգի նեյրոներին իզուր տեղը մի ոչնչացրու,քանի որ չեն վերականգնվում,Ինքը չի նստել ու ինտերնետի հոդվածներին է վստահում,ինքը ասում է *Գիտական* հոդված ցույց տուր՝որտեղ քո խոսքերի ապացույցը կա,իսկ գիտական հոդվածները ոչ թե քեզ նման օդից վերձնում ու գրում են,այլ բազում տարիների քրտնաջան աշխանտանքի,բազում փորձարկումների արդյունքն է: :Ok:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.10.2010), VisTolog (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Երեխա ջան գիտես իռոնիան որն է,այն է,որ  *StrangeLittleGirl-ը* գնացել է Եվրոպա ու գիտի ինչ է ասում,ես մենակ մի բան չեմ հասկանում,որն է քո նպատակը,կամ առաքելությունը?Կարող է եկել ես այստեղ իսկական բժիշկների գիտելիքները ստուգես?Կամ ինչ-որ հոգեբանական հետազոտություն ես անցկացնում,մի տեսակ կասկածեցի,արի ճիշտը ասա ու մեր նյարդային համակարգի նեյրոներին իզուր տեղը մի ոչնչացրու,քանի որ չեն վերականգնվում,Ինքը չի նստել ու ինտերնետի հոդվածներին է վստահում,ինքը ասում է *Գիտական* հոդված ցույց տուր՝որտեղ քո խոսքերի ապացույցը կա,իսկ գիտական հոդվածները ոչ թե քեզ նման օդից վերձնում ու գրում են,այլ բազում տարիների քրտնաջան աշխանտանքի,բազում փորձարկումների արդյունքն է:


Ես այդ գիտական հոդվածներով չեմ հետաքրքրված հատուկ ձեզ համար  կփորձեմ նման մի հոդված գտնել ու եթե չգնտեմ էլ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրածները սուտ են:Կրկնում եմ ևս մի քանի անգամ ես իմ գրառումները օդից չեմ վերցրել, իսկ եթե մտածում եք, որ ձեզ խաբում եմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք  ինձ չեք ճանաչում  հետեևաբար մտածում եք յանի եկել եմ ստեղ անկապ բաներ գրեմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք:Ես արդեն բազում անգամ գրել եմ ցանկացա մարդկանց խորհուրդ տալով օգնել դա էր իմ միակ գրելու նպատակը, ես կարող էի ոչինչ էլ չգրել ,իսկ շատերը էնպես բացասական ձևով մոտեցան իմ գրառումներին կարծես թե ես ինչ որ թույների մասին էի գրում:Որպես բժշկի ես ձեզ մի խորհուրդ կտամ, եթե մարդ ինչ որ բան ա ասում կապված առողջության հետ  և դուք համաձայն չեք այդ մտքի հետ մտածեք դրա մասին հնարավոր է  այդ մարդու ասածը իսկապես ճիշտ լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես այդ գիտական հոդվածներով չեմ հետաքրքրված հատուկ ձեզ համար  կփորձեմ նման մի հոդված գտնել ու եթե չգնտեմ էլ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրածները սուտ են:Կրկնում եմ ևս մի քանի անգամ ես իմ գրառումները օդից չեմ վերցրել, իսկ եթե մտածում եք, որ ձեզ խաբում եմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք  ինձ չեք ճանաչում  հետեևաբար մտածում եք յանի եկել եմ ստեղ անկապ բաներ գրեմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք:Ես արդեն բազում անգամ գրել եմ ցանկացա մարդկանց խորհուրդ տալով օգնել դա էր իմ միակ գրելու նպատակը, ես կարող էի ոչինչ էլ չգրել ,իսկ շատերը էնպես բացասական ձևով մոտեցան իմ գրառումներին կարծես թե ես ինչ որ թույների մասին էի գրում:Որպես բժշկի ես ձեզ մի խորհուրդ կտամ, եթե մարդ ինչ որ բան ա ասում կապված առողջության հետ  և դուք համաձայն չեք այդ մտքի հետ մտածեք դրա մասին հնարավոր է  այդ մարդու ասածը իսկապես ճիշտ լինի:


Էրեխա ջան, մի բանը մի անգամ գրի: Առանց էդ էլ քանի էջ ա նույն բանը գրում ես, հոգնեցինք  :LOL:  Չէ, հաստատ իմացի, որ չենք մտածում, որ խաբում ես: Խաբելու համար էլ ա խելք պետք, ինչը քեզ մոտ քչություն ա անում  :LOL:  Հա, կարող ա մարդու ասածը ճիշտ լինի, բայց մեխանիզմ կա, բան կա, մասնագիտական հիմնավորում, քննարկում, գիտական հոդվածների ընթերցում և այլն: Դու ոչ մեկը չես անում: Մեռա բացատրելով հելիկոբակտերի մեխանիզմը, ուղեղդ չի մտնում: Խորհուրդ կտայի մի հատ ԿՏ անես: Մարդ ես, կարող ա ուղեղի հետքեր հայտնաբերեն  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես այդ գիտական հոդվածներով չեմ հետաքրքրված հատուկ ձեզ համար  կփորձեմ նման մի հոդված գտնել ու եթե չգնտեմ էլ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրածները սուտ են:Կրկնում եմ ևս մի քանի անգամ ես իմ գրառումները օդից չեմ վերցրել, իսկ եթե մտածում եք, որ ձեզ խաբում եմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք  ինձ չեք ճանաչում  հետեևաբար մտածում եք յանի եկել եմ ստեղ անկապ բաներ գրեմ չեմ հերքում մտածեք:*Ես արդեն բազում անգամ գրել եմ ցանկացա մարդկանց խորհուրդ տալով օգնել դա էր իմ միակ գրելու նպատակը*, ես կարող էի ոչինչ էլ չգրել ,իսկ շատերը էնպես բացասական ձևով մոտեցան իմ գրառումներին կարծես թե ես ինչ որ թույների մասին էի գրում:Որպես բժշկի ես ձեզ մի խորհուրդ կտամ, եթե մարդ ինչ որ բան ա ասում կապված առողջության հետ  և դուք համաձայն չեք այդ մտքի հետ մտածեք դրա մասին հնարավոր է  այդ մարդու ասածը իսկապես ճիշտ լինի:


 Ախր քո խորհուրդները միայն վատ արդյունք կարող են տալ, ի՞նչ օգնության մասինա խոսքը: Կաթ չխմելու՞: :LOL:  :Wacko:

----------


## erexa

> Ախր քո խորհուրդները միայն վատ արդյունք կարող են տալ, ի՞նչ օգնության մասինա խոսքը: Կաթ չխմելու՞:




Վիստոլոգ քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ տենց համոզված չխոսել եթե ինչ որ մի բան 100% չգիտես:Մտածիր ինչպես ուզում ես:  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:38 ----------




> Մեռա բացատրելով հելիկոբակտերի մեխանիզմը, ուղեղդ չի մտնում: Խորհուրդ կտայի մի հատ ԿՏ անես: Մարդ ես, կարող ա ուղեղի հետքեր հայտնաբերեն


Ցանկություն չունեմ քեզ վիրավորեմ...

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստոլոգ քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ տենց համոզված չխոսել եթե ինչ որ մի բան 100% չգիտես:Մտածիր ինչպես ուզում ես:


Երեխա, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ տենց համոզված չխոսել քո «գիտելիքների» մասին, եթե ինչ որ մի բան 100% չգիտես:

----------

Valentina (19.10.2010)

----------

